# Best way to make infusoria?



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been reading up on suitable food for young fry as I am going to attempt to breed my bettas. I thought I would need to buy eggs but have just read on the internet that it is possible to breed infusoria from aquarium plants?
Has anyone ever done this and do you have any tips/better ways to do it?


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok so I am going to squeeze the 'juice' from some aquarium plants into a jar half filled with aquarium water, put an algae wafer in there, put the lid on and leave it under bright light through the day for about a week. 
Is this a good plan?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

or find a pond....

the lid should probably have some holes in it


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't think of a pond nearby. Ok some holes in the lid. How long should I leave it for and how will I know the culture has developed?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

wet road ditch, stream, lake, river, standing body of water? 

Sorry I live in lake central.....

Its hard to tell if a culture will develop and how long it will take. Your looking for something like green water and paramecium, you can't really see the latter. So..... 

you can try this... Infusoria Culture


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok that looks good, thanks!


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 13, 2010)

To make infusoria, The Culture Container. Fill your bottles halfway with tap water treated with a water conditioner that removes chlorine. You must use treated tap water as regular tap water kills infusoria. You may also use water sucked out of a planted tank.

2The Culture Medium. Place one lettuce leaf in each bottle.
3Infusoria Food.Place one algae wafer in each bottle,you can also try some liguid fry food.
4Waiting,waiting,and waiting.Let both cultures sit under bright light for a week or more.
5Bacteria vs Infusoria. When the water is cloudy you have bacteria but wait a little longer.
6Finding Infusoria When one culture starts clearing up or turns pink you will have infusoria.The reason it clears up is because infusoria EAT bacteria.
7Clone Your Best Culture. Pour your good culture into the other culture.
8Feeding your fry. Feed your fry a few drops at a time so the tank stays clean.Dont overfeed,it will make the water green.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

That's the same thing I read online! Cheers


----------



## EricCox (Feb 7, 2010)

i just stick some cheese in a jar without the lid on...


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok I have had my infusoria attempt in a jug for over a week now. I squeezed some aquarium plants out in there, left a few bits of plants floating about in some aquarium water, and threw in an algae wafer and left it on the bathroom windowledge. It looks cloudy but also there is some disgisting green algae residue along with the wafer. What should I do with it now? I have got my tank all ready for breeding!


----------

